# Stuff and Things > Cooking >  (How To Clean & Cook Pan Fish)

## LongTermGuy

Heather shows everyone how to catch, clean, and Cook pan fish. This video starts out with Heather catching some bream and crappie (White Perch) on her 28' pontoon boat. Then she takes them home and shows you how to scale, head, and gut, them. 

`Once they are cleaned she shows you her favorite way to cook them. That would be to coat them with corn meal and deep fry them. But the best part is, she shows you the best way to eat pan fish by teaching you to peel them so you don't have to worry about the bones.`

<span style="color: rgb(51, 51, 51); font-family: arial, sans-serif; line-height: 17px;">

----------

DeadEye (07-20-2014)

----------


## hoytmonger

I generally use panfish as bait to catch larger fish I can eat.

----------

LongTermGuy (07-20-2014)

----------


## Dr. Felix Birdbiter

The absolute tastiest fish I have ever eaten were some perch I caught from a small pond in Berkeley Springs WV.  I caught them early in the morning and fried them in butter over an open campfire.  I coated them in corn meal and ate them for breakfast within 30 minutes of catching them.

Sometimes, smaller is better!

----------

LongTermGuy (07-20-2014)

----------


## DeadEye

Damn! gotta love them girls from the south. They don't mind getting their hands dirty. I have a few in the freezer that we are going to have a fish fry with. The real little ones I keep and after scaling them I run them and the heads through the meat grinder, fry them up like salmon patties and feed it to the dogs and cat. I have had some drunk friends eat them pan patties I call em.

----------

LongTermGuy (07-20-2014)

----------


## Dr. Felix Birdbiter

> Damn! gotta love them girls from the south. They don't mind getting their hands dirty. I have a few in the freezer that we are going to have a fish fry with. The real little ones I keep and after scaling them I run them and the heads through the meat grinder, fry them up like salmon patties and feed it to the dogs and cat. I have had some drunk friends eat them pan patties I call em.



My wife had an aunt Haddie May from Alabama who's philosophy was, if they are big enough to bite the hook they are big enough to eat.  Some were more sized to a medium home aquarium than a frying pan!  She called them Haddie May Fish

----------

LongTermGuy (07-20-2014),Old Ridge Runner (07-20-2014)

----------


## East of the Beast

Somehow I get the impression cleaning fish was not the intent of this thread.

----------


## DeadEye

> Somehow I get the impression cleaning fish was not the intent of this thread.


Wat? did ya see sompin I didn't?

----------

LongTermGuy (07-20-2014)

----------


## East of the Beast

There is definitely a recurring theme.lol

----------

Old Ridge Runner (07-20-2014)

----------


## Dr. Felix Birdbiter

Other than the fact she is certainly better looking than Emeril Lagasse she is teaching us how to cook fish the correct way.

----------

LongTermGuy (07-20-2014)

----------


## Calypso Jones

The Captain handles this part, and usually the cookin part.  I do the rest.  

But. I do think it would be good if I refreshed my memory.  we used to do this as kids...didn't  you guys??   Shoot my brother and cousins at age 9 and under were pan frying potatoes in the open..  We built our own fire, swiped the potatoes and oil, salt and pepper from gramma's house and our own and sat out in the field cooking.     darn I wish I could go back sonetimes.     I'm gonna miss James Garner.

----------

DeadEye (07-20-2014),LongTermGuy (07-20-2014),Old Ridge Runner (07-20-2014)

----------


## East of the Beast

> Other than the fact she is certainly better looking than Emeril Lagasse she is teaching us how to cook fish the correct way.


 Oh, I wasn't paying attention. :Smile:

----------

LongTermGuy (07-20-2014)

----------


## Dr. Felix Birdbiter

> Oh, I wasn't paying attention.


To the fish??

----------


## LongTermGuy

> There is definitely a recurring theme.lol


p7098.jpg

Julia says Hush now .... :Smiley20:

----------


## Old Ridge Runner

> Somehow I get the impression cleaning fish was not the intent of this thread.


I was waiting for the video of her getting a shower after cleaning the fish.

----------


## Sheldonna

I used to be able to filet a bass in under a minute (yes, we timed it).  Used to live at a lake and went fishing constantly.  Now?  I can cook em.  Could probably still catdh em.  But somebody else would have to filet em even if they were not in a hurry.

----------

